# Tabarz 2011 Marathon und Bergsprint



## tzmtb (30. November 2010)

Tabarzer MTB-Veranstaltungen 2011

Nach der erfolgreichen DurchfÃ¼hrung des 1. Tabarzer Bersprintes ist neben dessen Neuauflage 2011 auch eine Wiederbelebung des Bikemarathons geplant. 

Der Startschuss zum *â1. Inselsbergmarathonâ* soll am Sonntag, den 22.05.2011 um 10 Uhr erfolgen. HÃ¶hepunkt der Strecke soll wie auch in der Vergangenheit die Ãberquerung des groÃen Inselsbergs auf der mittleren und groÃen Runde sein. Auf der Mitteldistanz werden ca. 34 km mit 1200 hm und auf der Langdistanz 68 km mit ca. 2400 hm zu bewÃ¤ltigen sein. AuÃerdem ist eine reine Einsteigerrunde fÃ¼r Interessierte und ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer geplant. Diese wird ca. 20km lang sein und Ã¼ber rund 400hm zurÃ¼ck zum Start-/Zielbereich in Tabarz fÃ¼hren. Die StartgebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r die Mittel- und Langdistanz betrÃ¤gt 20 â¬ bzw. 15 â¬ fÃ¼r Vereinsmitglieder und Jugendliche. Gerade aufgrund der stets sinkenden Anzahl der Marathons in ThÃ¼ringen soll dieses Rennen eine Chance fÃ¼r alle Mountainbiker der Umgebung sein, sich mit anderen zu messen und dem gemeinsamen Hobby nachzugehen.

Zweites Highlight soll, wie bereits im Jahr 2010, 
der *2. Tabarzer Bergsprint* sein. Die 4 km lange und 250 hm bergauf fÃ¼hrende Strecke hat sich als echter Test fÃ¼r jedermann erweisen und soll auch am 02.10.2011 wieder im Fokus der Biker stehen. Fester Bestandteil wird ebenfalls das Kinderrennen Ã¼ber die 900 m lange Strecke (ca. 60 hm) sein. Die in diesem Jahr gesammelten Erfahrungen sollen helfen, das Rennen und die Rahmenbedingungen noch attraktiver zu gestalten. Sollte dann auch noch das Wetter mitspielen, werden wesentlich mehr Starter erwartet. Die StartgebÃ¼hr betrÃ¤gt 10 â¬ bzw. 5 â¬ fÃ¼r Vereinsmitglieder und Jugendstarter. 



So das ist der der Vorbericht zu den 2 geplanten Veranstaltungen.
Ãnderungen kÃ¶nnen noch eintreten, das hÃ¤ngt ja von den Genehmigungsanfragen ab. Auch bzgl. der Strecke ist noch nicht alles festgelegt. Aber es wird wieder ein Marathon in der Region geben.

Bei Fragen kÃ¶nnt ihr mir schreiben, versuche diese zu beantworten bzw. gebe sie weiter an den Verein.





Tabarzer Sportverein 1887e.V.
Friedensweg 15
99891 Tabarz
Tel. 036259-50852

http://www.tabarzersv.de


----------



## tvaellen (1. Dezember 2010)

nachdem es zuletzt mit MTB Marathons in Thüringen nur noch bergab ging, endlich mal wieder ein positives Signal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (1. Dezember 2010)

Genau. Daher schon im Kalender vermerkt.


----------



## tzmtb (2. Dezember 2010)

Deshalb unterstütze ich auch den Verein damit es nächstes Jahr gut klappt.
Haben ja auch ein schönes Panorama und auch noch Möglichkeiten zum Streckenausbau usw., also macht schön Werbung für das Rennen.
Wir sind über jeden erfreut der hier herkommt.


----------



## geniusrc10 (2. Dezember 2010)

termine sind notiert und werden verbreitet
gruß benno


----------



## werrabike (2. Dezember 2010)

Juhu...das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht 
Termin ist notiert und die Teilnahme ist so gut wie sicher...

Grüße, Enrico


----------



## ragazza (5. Dezember 2010)

Termin vermerkt, mein Mädchen und ich würden gerne mal wieder in Thüringen fahren.


----------



## tzmtb (6. Dezember 2010)

Na, das ist doch schön -Familienausflug.
Hast du Verbindungen zu Vereinen bei euch? 
Wären froh über weitererzählen.
Bis denn.


----------



## ragazza (6. Dezember 2010)

tzmtb schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch schön -Familienausflug.
> Hast du Verbindungen zu Vereinen bei euch?
> Wären froh über weitererzählen.
> Bis denn.



Nein, mit Vereinen hab ich nix am Hut, da kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## cd-surfer (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi tzmtb

biste vor 2 Wochen gut aus dem Kaisersaal gekrochen

Meinereiner ist dort niewieder!

Für den MA ist das ein Supertermin,weil an diesem WE in Mitteldeutschland nicht viel los ist. Die Startgebühr ist ein Schnäppche und die Distanzen und HM sind gut gewählt. Die Strecke war schon immer eine meiner Faves und die Orga kann mit euch ja nur besser werden. Wir werden werben und natürlich auch erscheinen. Auf das es wieder mehr Rennen in THÜ. gibt!!!!!!

Grüße


----------



## tzmtb (6. Dezember 2010)

@ ragazza

aber du kannst ja auch so es rumerzählen.
Auf jeden Fall bis dann in Tabarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzmtb (6. Dezember 2010)

Tja der Kaisersaal... naja ist erst wieder im März also weit weg.
Schön wenn ihr alle kommt, werden sicher auch bald Flyer gemacht (muss mal fragen). Im neuen Jahr gibts auch Info/ Ausschreibung über die Tabarzer Vereinsseite.


----------



## tzmtb (8. Januar 2011)

Im Dezember gab es eine Vereinssitzung bzgl. der Strecke.
Werde bestimmt bald ein paar neue Infos bekommen.


----------



## Benji (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo.

Gibts schon Neuigkeiten? 

Der Termin würde mir gut passen, Samstags ist ja Rennsteiglauf und da wäre ich sowieso im Lande.

B


----------



## tzmtb (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo Benji!

Der Termin ist fest und ich hoffe noch auf die Ausschreibung diese Woche.
Fest ist 1 oder 2 Runden mit ungefähr 36km (kommt noch auf die Genehmigungen an) mit sicherlich 1000hm.
Weiterhin wird ein Einsteiger-Rennen angeboten, in Form von einem CC-Rennen (muss noch mal hören wie es abläuft). Start ist nachdem die Marathonfahrer weg sind.
Wenn alles klappt gibt es zu dem Rennen ein Kinderfest mit Hüpfburg etc.
Kuchen wird auch angeboten und ich hoffe auf die Möglichkeit der Massage.

Okay also weitere Infos kommen.

MfG


----------



## Benji (2. Februar 2011)

sehr schön. ich denke ich bin dabei, ich hoffe der samstag wird dann nicht zu lang und der läufer ist nich zu schnell für mich ;-)

b


----------



## tzmtb (28. Februar 2011)

Die Anmeldung ist freigeschaltet.
http://www.mtb-tabarz.de/

Schön ist auch das man sich dann in der Startliste sieht.
Bei der Strecke gibts noch kleine Veränderungen die noch geklärt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (28. Februar 2011)

Wird es eine Karte geben, sobald die endgültige Streckenführung steht?

Ich freu mich schon drauf.
Besonders, wenn es nach dem Inselsberg nur noch bergab geht


----------



## tzmtb (2. März 2011)

Werde mal nachfragen, ob das in Arbeit noch ist aber ich denke schon.
Hoffe auch auf den alten Downhill an der Straße lang.
Gibt im Moment nur kleine Probleme mit der Straßensperrung.
Ich werde mal tele.


----------



## ftd (6. März 2011)

Hallo tzmtb,

kannst du mal bitte versuchen GPS Daten in Form von GPX/KML Files zu organisieren, wenn die Streckenführung steht?

Habs gestern und heute, anhand der Karte, versucht abzufahren, bin aber immer an verschiedenen Kreuzungen Tanzbuche/Rennsteig rausgekommen.  Weil beim Zimmerberg, Übelberg und UNgeheurer Grund gibt es x Wald/Forstwege, die man alle fahren kann... und ich mit der Kartendarstellung auf der Seite nicht richtig klarkomme. 

MfG
ftd


----------



## tzmtb (7. März 2011)

Okay werde ich mal anstossen. Weis leider im Moment nicht wie der Stand der Dinge ist aber ich schau mal.
Also bis dann, wenn ich was habe schreibe ich es.

Gruß


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (8. März 2011)

Termin ist notiert!


----------



## tzmtb (9. März 2011)

Das finde ich gut, jeder ist willkommen.


----------



## cd-surfer (17. März 2011)

Hi Jungs,

wollnmer uns mal treffen,die Strecke abreiten?Man sieht sich ja bestimmt beim Kyff.Zum Possen kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## MoP__ (17. März 2011)

Ich wäre prinzipiell (je nach Datum) dabei.
Allerdings kenne ich die Strecke bisher auch nicht.


----------



## tzmtb (21. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Da ja Interesse besteht bzgl. einer Streckenbesichtigung haben wir 2 Termine geplant. 24.04.11 also Ostersonntag und eine Woche vor dem Rennen, der 15.05.11, jeweils vor der dem Hotel zur POST um 10Uhr. 
Gut wäre vielleicht eine EMail um sich anzukündigen.

MfG


----------



## cd-surfer (25. März 2011)

Bin Ostersonntag dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (25. März 2011)

Ich wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Ralf70 (18. April 2011)

Ich bin am Ostersonntag auch dabei!


----------



## tzmtb (20. April 2011)

Hallo!

Schön das ihr dabei seid. Wenn es möglich ist noch eine Mail an den Verein schicken, damit sie wissen wer kommt. Ansonsten Sonntag um 10Uhr an der Post.
[email protected]


----------



## geniusrc10 (23. April 2011)

rehbein, donner, weber melden hiermit für ostersonntag.
kommen von fröttstädt rübergefahren.


----------



## werrabike (23. April 2011)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> rehbein, donner, weber melden hiermit für ostersonntag.
> kommen von fröttstädt rübergefahren.


Gut das ich keine Zeit habe, das wird ja wieder ein Geheize 

Evtl. fahre ich die Strecke aber mal eine Woche vor dem Rennen mit ab...

Grüße, Enrico


----------



## MoP__ (24. April 2011)

Bei mir und Ralf wurde es wegen "Synchron-Reifenplattfahring" leider nichts.

900m unterhalb vom Kleinen Inselsberg mussten wir wieder umdrehen.


----------



## geniusrc10 (24. April 2011)

war ruhgies tourentempo, außer die hühnerleiter auf den i berg wurde mal kurz am horn gezogen.
das gehetzte nach ef über seeberg und apfelstädt trail ging dann erst los...


----------



## -Testpilot- (1. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand GPS Daten?

Danke


----------



## tzmtb (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo, sorry habe leider nichts gefunden bzgl. GPS-Daten.

Morgen endet dann die Voranmeldung!
Noch jemand Lust? Dann schnell noch anmelden und die 5 Nachmeldung sparen.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ftd (18. Mai 2011)

da... ist die runde von 2008 und entspricht der aus 2011... soweit ich das erkennen kann.


----------



## tzmtb (19. Mai 2011)

Soweit ist die Runde gleich, bis auf den Zielbereich. Dieser ist im Lauchagrund auf der Märchenwiese. Dadurch ist es zum Schluss anders aber nicht viel. 

Gruß


----------



## MoP__ (22. Mai 2011)

Es war echt eine schöne Veranstaltung heute 

Mein Eindruck:
+ harte Strecke, sowohl hochwärts als auch abwärts
+ auf dem Rennsteig guter Zuschauerzuspruch (Wanderer sind immer da)
+ Rennbeutel mit Inhalt (Flasche, 10 Rose Gutschein usw.)
+ das Gewitter ging auch knapp vorbei 

- Die letzte Absperrung ca 200m vorm Ziel war verwirrend, viele wollten nach rechts abbiegen, weil ein entsprechender Pfeil auf dem Boden war
- Bitte einen größeren Grill benutzen 

Und mit dem 10. Platz auf der 32km Runde bin ich deutlich über mein Ziel hinausgekommen.


----------



## ftd (22. Mai 2011)

War alles super... bitte nächstes Jahr wieder!

MoP's Eindrücke stimme ich zu.

Nicht so schön fand ich den Abzweig zur Treppenpassage in der ersten Abfahrt. Meinen Vordermann hats dort geradeaus den Berg runter ins Gras geschmissen. Rad und Fahrer gings aber gut. Wir hätten doch auch geradeaus weiter gekonnt, weil nach dem Treppensteigen waren wir eh wieder auf der Abfahrt?!


----------



## MoP__ (22. Mai 2011)

Und vielleicht kann der Start auch etwas verlegt werden, vor allem falls nächstes Jahr noch mehr Starter kommen.
Bei der Einfahrt in die Kurve zum ersten Anstieg hat es sich ziemlich gestaut.


----------



## geniusrc10 (22. Mai 2011)

gelungene veranstaltung. großes lob.
ohne die treppe runter und wieder hoch, hätten wir aber keinen trail gehabt. man hätte uns ruhig neben der treppe runterfahren lassen können. das getrage raubt einem ganz schön den rhythmus... und technisch ist das ein klacks.

vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar flaschen im wald aufgesammelt und könnt nächstes jahr flaschentausch an der verpflegung anbieten. während der fahrt nen becher greifen und trinken ging bei mir 2 mal daneben. pappbecher könnte man wenigstens zusammenbiegen und hat so dann eine trinkschnute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja (22. Mai 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Und mit dem 10. Platz auf der 32km Runde bin ich deutlich über mein Ziel hinausgekommen.



Wo gibt es denn Ergebnisse? Danke!


----------



## cd-surfer (22. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir großes Lob.Von der Strecke über die Ausschilderung und dem Drumherum war alles Erste Sahne!Weiter so! Die MA.-Strecke in Tabarz ist ja eh der Prototyp eines Marathonkurses und wenn das ganze noch von solchen Typen mit Herz und Verstand organisiert wird,kann auch in Zukunft nichts mehr schiefgehen!


----------



## MoP__ (22. Mai 2011)

jaja schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn Ergebnisse? Danke!



Es hing eine Liste in der Nähe vom "Struwelpeter" aus.
Ich nehme aber an, dass die Ergebnisse bald auch unter http://www.mtb-tabarz.de/index.php?option=com_phocadownload&view=category&id=1&Itemid=8 online stehen werden.


----------



## Benji (22. Mai 2011)

ich fand die veranstaltung auch sehr gelungen, gute startertüte, harte strecke (für mich vieleicht etwas zu hart, also zumindest bergauf ;-)) ansonsten eine schöne atmosphäre.

man kann die veranstaltung auf jeden fall weiterempfehlen und für nächstes jahr schon mal im kalender markieren!

b


----------



## Scottracer (23. Mai 2011)

perfekte veranstaltung im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten eines Neuanfanges.Wie immer super Strecke und Tolle Organiesation.Die Strecke hat auch gewonnen mit den Änderungen.

Kritik.  Kein Altersklassenwertung und der Startpunkt.
vielleicht doch wieder 3 runden (meine meinung)war einfach zu kurz.


----------



## Ralf70 (23. Mai 2011)

Die Ergebnisse sind online, siehe  Link unten.
http://www.mtb-tabarz.de/phocadownload/ergebnisliste_marathon.pdf


----------



## Anto (24. Mai 2011)

Hat doch super geklappt! Es war eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung mit vielen freundlichen Helfern! Berichte gibts hier


----------



## MoP__ (24. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand, wer an der Strecke Bilder gemacht hat?


----------



## Benji (25. Mai 2011)

bilder sind auf der homepage zu finden.

wer die gemacht hat, weiß ich leider nicht.

b


----------



## tzmtb (23. Oktober 2011)

Termin für 2012 ist 20.05.!
Weitere Infos demnächst! 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldracer (13. Dezember 2011)

tzmtb schrieb:


> Termin für 2012 ist 20.05.!
> Weitere Infos demnächst!
> 
> MfG



Hallo nach Tabarz!

bedenkt bitte das an diesem Termin auch der MDC in Oberhof stattfindet inkl. Mitteldeutscher Meisterschaft!

VG


----------



## tzmtb (13. Dezember 2011)

Schon gesehen, aber es hätte sich von den Verantwortlichen(Suhl?) mal jemand vorher erkundigen können. Der Termin stand ja schon Anfang Oktober fest. Jetzt haben wir das Theater...


----------



## rhoen-biker (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe im Oktober in Schmalkaden angefangen zu studieren. Da bietet sich doch eins von dem beiden Rennen an =)


----------



## tzmtb (13. Dezember 2011)

Wäre aber besser du müsstest nicht wählen...


----------



## cd-surfer (13. Dezember 2011)

Da heist es wohl für den MDC nochmal nachzukorigieren den die Tabarzer waren die Ersten obwohl ich fast glaube,dem Herrn in Suhl ist ein Marathon,der größtenteils nichtlizensierte Hobbybiker zieht,völlig Schnuppe.Pech für mich,denn ich will beide Rennen fahren.Mannomann,da gibt es in Thür. wieder gute Rennen und dann weiß der eine vom anderen nichts!


----------



## werrabike (13. Dezember 2011)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Da heist es wohl für den MDC nochmal nachzukorigieren den die Tabarzer waren die Ersten obwohl ich fast glaube,dem Herrn in Suhl ist ein Marathon,der größtenteils nichtlizensierte Hobbybiker zieht,völlig Schnuppe.Pech für mich,denn ich will beide Rennen fahren.Mannomann,da gibt es in Thür. wieder gute Rennen und dann weiß der eine vom anderen nichts!


Genau...das waren auch meine Gedanken.
Sowas ist echt schade.

Ich bin aber auf jedem Fall am Inselsberg mit dabei


----------



## tzmtb (13. Dezember 2011)

So wie ich Christian verstanden habe, hatte er auch schon Mails geschrieben, wo er den Termin bekannt gemacht hat. Wir haben so schon wenige Rennen und dann das. Das Problem ist ja das wir den Sportplatz nur an dem WE haben. Wäre schön wenn die Suhler ein wenig nachbessern.


----------



## tzmtb (16. Dezember 2011)

Der Termin ist geändert auf den 27.05.2012.

Wir hoffen auf rege Beteiligung. So bald es etwas neues gibt...


----------



## h2okopf (16. Dezember 2011)

Ob Pfingstsonntag der bessere Termin ist sei dahingestellt. Die Änderung ist jedenfalls vermerkt. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzmtb (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Woche drauf wäre noch schlechter, davor ebenso -Rennsteiglauf. Herrlich wie es immer wieder geschafft wird, es schwer zumachen einen Rennen zu veranstalten.


----------



## h2okopf (17. Dezember 2011)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, das war keine Kritik oder Vorwurf. Mir ist der Termin relativ egal, sofern man halt rechtzeitig Bescheid weiss, läßt sich (fast) alles einrichten. Fand es halt einfach nur überraschend, dass der Termin nun auf Pfingsten gelegt wurde, mehr steckte hinter der Anmerkung gar nicht dahinter. Sorry, falls das anders rüberkam.


----------



## tzmtb (17. Dezember 2011)

Nein, da gab es doch nichts falsch zu verstehen, keine Sorge. Zum Termin, finde es nicht schlecht, da ich schon öfters was gesucht habe an Pfingsten (weil mal frei) und es keine Rennen gab. Naja mal sehen, Schöne W-Nacht!


----------



## cd-surfer (19. Dezember 2011)

Pfingsten ist super.Da war früher immer der EBM und aus dem ist ja auch was geworden.Jetzt müßt ihr den Termin nur noch auf eurer HP bekanntmachen,sonst wird er euch wieder weggeschnappt!Und unbedingt auch auf radnet stellen,denn dort informieren sich die meisten Veranstalter!
Schöne Weihnachten allerseits!


----------



## tzmtb (29. März 2012)

Anmeldung ist jetzt möglich! 
Also auf gehts nach Tabarz am Pfingstsonntag!



Nach der erfolgreichen Premiere des Inselsbergmarathons im vergangenen Jahr bildet die 2. Auflage am 27.05.2012 wieder das Highlight unseres Vereinsjahres sowie auch die Hauptarbeit in Sachen Vorbereitung und Planung. Am Pfingstsonntag sollen erneut Thüringens beste Mountainbiker und Hobbyfahrer die 32km Runde rund um den 916,5m hohen Inselsberg ein oder zweimal bewältigen. Pro Runde sind hierbei ca. 1.100hm zu überwinden. Der Start-/Zielbereich wird in die Ortsmitte an die Grund- und Realschule verlegt. Diese Entscheidung fiel aufgrund der besseren Randbedingungen hinsichtlich Wasch- und Duschmöglichkeiten, Parkplätzen und der besseren Gestaltung von Organisationsbüro, Zieleinfahrt und Moderation. Desweiteren wird unser neuer Sponsor Rad-Art das "Rad-Art-Kidsrace" durchführen. Mit diesem und weiterem Rahmenprogramm soll die Veranstaltung wie auch schon im Vorjahr zu einem Ereignis für die ganze Familie werden. Durch das nahezu ohne Ausnahme positive Feedback zur letztjährigen Veranstaltung erwarten die Organisatoren, schönes Wetter vorausgesetzt, sogar noch eine Steigerung der knapp 180 Teilnehmer aus 2011. Gestartet wird auf beiden Teilstrecken jeweils wieder in den Altersklassen U23, Herren/Damen und Senioren(-innen).


http://www.mtb-tabarz.de


----------

